# Cattleya eldorado semialba flamea ‘Golden Trumpet’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 3, 2021)

Presenting the Jewel of my Cattleya Collection. 

Huge flower (17.5 cm NS) with good flat shape and great flamea markings. I received the AM 80 point award in 2016… was 15.4 cm then… need to upgrade lol. Enjoy!









The valid name is wallisii and eldorado a synonym. But I and many collectors still prefer eldorado, a name that confers its preciousness, and the myths and legends connected to the Aztec gold.

The only plant I would save in a fire FYI .


----------



## monocotman (Jul 3, 2021)

Spectacular!
David


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2021)

I like how much you love it Leslie.


----------



## tomp (Jul 4, 2021)

Pretty special Leslie! There is a lot going on with this flower, but somehow it works.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 4, 2021)

Wow! You got a fantastic collection or Cattleya species!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2021)

that is awesome.
do you know its parentage or origin?


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Presenting the Jewel of my Cattleya Collection.
> 
> Huge flower (17.5 cm NS) with good flat shape and great flamea markings. I received the AM 80 point award in 2016… was 15.4 cm then… need to upgrade lol. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


There you go again, Leslie…. Stealing my heart again with a special flamea!!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 5, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> that is awesome.
> do you know its parentage or origin?


Yes a seedling originally from Bela Vista …


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 5, 2021)

Spectacular! Excellent photos!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 5, 2021)

Very nice!!
Impressive!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2021)

thanks


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2021)

New glamour shots in natural light today…


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2021)

Will attempt to attach a vdo:


View attachment IMG_9052.MOV


----------



## monocotman (Jul 6, 2021)

Superb!
is that another spike on its way?


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 6, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Will attempt to attach a vdo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 28760


You need to get this judged!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Superb!
> is that another spike on its way?


Thanks David.

There are two more new growths with sheaths but no buds yet… it might wait till October to bloom?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> You need to get this judged!!!


Thanks SB.

Unfortunately judging is slow to start here and the first one is 11 days from now. This flower has been open 7 days, so won’t make it. Maybe on the other new growths?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 6, 2021)

Leslie, just WOW.....the colour combination of this flower is striking and what a huge flower with an excellent shape. Kudos.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 7, 2021)

I love the stripes, haven't seen like that before on that type.


----------



## Justin (Jul 9, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 9, 2021)

What a f...ng great clone....


----------

